# Stock Honda Foreman 450



## biggamehunter92 (Jan 30, 2012)

Have a stock honda foreman 450 and am wondering what yalls opinions would be on tires will be using stock 12 inch rims and will mainly be trail riding/hunting off the bike with alittle mud riding but mainly trail riding was wondering what the best bet on tires would be, what would yall advise running? size and tires.. all help is appreciated!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6989

There you go.


----------

